# mehrfarbiger Leuchtdrucktaster



## El Cattivo (2 März 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der suche nach einem schicken Leuchtdrucktaster für Frontbefestigung der in mindestens zwei verschiedenen Farben leuchten kann.
Bei den üblichen Herstellern (Siemens,Schneider,Glöckner Möller) habe ich leider nix gefunden.
Habt ihr noch ein Tip für mich?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 März 2011)

die hier sehen ganz schick aus http://www.directindustry.de/prod/eao/leuchtdrucktaster-9307-383122.html

da können die Taster 8 Farben anehmen und der Ring 2


----------



## El Cattivo (2 März 2011)

Die sehen eigentlich gut aus. Leider kann ich aber auf der Seite aber keinen Leuchtdrucktasterfinden der das kann.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 März 2011)

El Cattivo schrieb:


> Die sehen eigentlich gut aus. Leider kann ich aber auf der Seite aber keinen Leuchtdrucktasterfinden der das kann.


 
sollte das nicht so etwas sein?


> EAO, der Experte für menschliche Maschinen-Schnittstellen, bietet jetzt einen Schalter mit mehrfarbiger "Halo" Ablichtung für die Schaffung der in hohem Grade flexiblen Anzeigen an. Entworfen für Gebrauch mit SMD LED, können bis 10 verschiedene Farben kombiniert werden
> in einem Schalter: acht innerhalb des äußeren Ringes und einer zusätzlichen zweifarbigen LED in der Mitte. Für Entwerfer und Entwickler erschließen dieses die neuen und vorher unimagined Möglichkeiten.
> 
> Schlüsseleigenschaften:
> ...


----------



## bimbo (2 März 2011)

www.Rafi.de?


----------



## knabi (3 März 2011)

Richtig "schick" ist der hier:

http://de.rs-online.com/web/search/...cts&searchTerm=BULGIN+MPI002/TERM/D1&x=25&y=9

gibt's auch in anderen Farbkombinationen (siehe PDF!)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## El Cattivo (3 März 2011)

Hallo,

danke für eure Hilfe ich werde mich wohl für die von RS entscheiden.


----------



## thomass5 (3 März 2011)

vielleicht nochwas

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17386&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

Thomas


----------



## El Cattivo (3 März 2011)

auch schön danke


----------

